# External insulation on plot border



## Dutow (10 mo ago)

Hello!

We are looking for a property to buy in Portugal, and we noticed that many houses that we like are built directly on the property border, often even on a corner, with a sidewalk/road directly after it as a "neighbor".

And since adding insulation is definitely at the top of our renovation list, this immediately raised a question: does Portugal have regulations for this situation, would we be allowed to add external insulation, taking some space up outside the official land borders?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Have a look at the listing of the article (property) on the "land registry", you can do this yourself or ask estate agent or lawyer to do it (there is a fee involved) and whatever is written there is what you get (if up to date), anything outside that is not included. However as guttering, waste pipes, roof overhang etc are all on the outside of the building so you may find a 1m access has been included in the plans. You'll may also need to check the attitude of the local council to modification of the external appearance of a property.


----------



## Dutow (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the answers!

Of course, I can't know if we do need it before actually living there, but knowing if we can or can't possibly add it later is still an important factor.

We are looking for properties a bit more north, around Coimbra. While I was never there during the winter, my understanding is that the more inland we go, the colder the winters become and summers will be also significantly hotter. And also, it is definitely colder than the Algarve.


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

Apologies for not answering your original question but a lot of houses / apartments in Portugal are appalingly badly built and will need a lot of money spending on insulation to get them "right" - roof / walls / windows and doors / flooring - these 4 areas will all need looking at, 1 or 2 in isolation will not necessarily help with making a property get to where you are hoping to get it. Then you will still have the heating costs which will be lower in a properly insulated property but they will still be there. I do not know why you are looking to buy in Portugal but if it is for the dream of cheap property and long hot days then please bear in mind that insulating properly can be expensive and the area around Coimbra is pretty cold in the winter months, the normal Portuguese response being to put on extra jumpers or get under the duvet. There was a guy who used to post here "John and Cecil" who talked a lot about his quest around insulating property against the elements so you may want to search the forums for his posts.


----------



## Dutow (10 mo ago)

I understand that, and this is more like the information I've gathered so far.

Also, I'm from Hungary where winters are colder than in northern Portugal, and restoring/modernizing houses is one of my hobbies, I've done it on several houses here. It's just that I'm not familiar with Portuguese regulations. I already know lots of things I can do or can't do there, but this question was one I couldn't find an answer for elsewhere.

And while cheapness is not my primary reason, houses here in Hungary are more expensive, and old houses are usually in a similar state.

As for weather preference, my goal isn't extremely hot, in that case, I would be looking elsewhere. I did check the weather history of the Coimbra area (and several other areas of Portugal), I also visited Portugal before (just not in the winter), so I have some idea about the reality.


----------

